# Ladder for our 1994 Hymer 55



## heinkel (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi we still cant find a ladder to get to our top bunk in our Hymer.It's not to bad for me but the wife has M.S so not to good for her.Can anyone help please.Thanks Gary.


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,
there`s a guy near Thetford, Norfolk called Stewart who imports & sells Hymers of all ages,i bought a Hymer camp 55 from him a couple of years ago, very nice helpful guy he was too, said if i needed any help in the future give him a call.

Give him a call on 07789 465380 & he might be able to help you. If you can`t get hold of him give me a shout & i`ll try.

He sometimes sells on Ebay (user name lhdmotorhomes)

Good luck Andy (Rockerboots)


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

heinkel said:


> Hi we still cant find a ladder to get to our top bunk in our Hymer.It's not to bad for me but the wife has M.S so not to good for her.Can anyone help please.Thanks Gary.


We have a selection of internal ladders for motorhomes, give us a call with the heights etc.

Peter


----------

